

$250,000 Wave Goodbye WizeHive Giveaway - ca98am79
http://www.wizehive.com/blog/?p=344

======
ca98am79
This is my startup - we're just trying to have a little fun with the demise of
Google Wave. If you want a free account just email wavegoodbye@wizehive.com
and mention you're from Hacker News and I'll make sure to hook you up.

~~~
bl4k
I thought (I am sure many others will think the same) that you were giving
away cash, since there are dollar signs in the title but no mention of
'software'

Wizehive sounds great, seriously, I just read your page for about 3-4 seconds
(until I worked out there was no cash around), but I think you should splash
some cash around. After all, your biggest potential competitor just gave up -
the same guys that all those investors asked what you are going to do about
for all those years, they are gone now. Time to make it rain bro!

~~~
ryanb
biggest competitor = basecamp

------
thegyppo
If you could export existing Waves into WizeHive you could be onto a winner, I
know there's a lot of people wondering what's going to happen to all the
content they've already invested in creating....

------
ekanes
A bit of copy feedback...

"Although we do not offer the keystroke by keystroke functionality of Google
Wave, WizeHive does have dozens of compelling features that allow groups to
effectively work together."

This is like saying, "They're gone, and while we're not as good as them, we're
not bad."

You obviously have your own ideas on how to help people work together - focus
on that and not on implying you're a wave clone. Good luck with it, sounds
like a big opportunity.

~~~
scotty79
Actually "keystroke by keystroke" is one think I'd gladly tossed out of wave
and what they wrote seemed humble to me and I got a very positive feeling.
Unfortunately what they have is a closed tool so it's something completely
different.

------
Raphael
You aren't seriously going to charge $588 if someone wants to use it a second
year?

~~~
apgwoz
Why wouldn't they? The pricing is $49/mo for the standard account normally.
Too steep for many individuals, but they're going after organizations.

